
Georgia sent out CDs of data from 6M voters containing SSNs, birth dates - AdmiralAsshat
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/11/georgia-sent-out-cds-of-data-from-6-million-voters-containing-ssns-birth-dates/
======
occsceo
how is this information public, or publically accessible? any one know?

